# my dog bites!!



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

can someone help me. my dodge is 11 weeks old . hes wonderful very friendly and loving but recently at approx 6pm everyday he insists on biting me . its kind of a play biting but it really hurts it goes on for about 1 hr he does this thing where he looks at you and then lunges at your face . I have noticed that sometimes he does it when he needs to do a no 2 . but I have to stop it because it really does hurt! 
still love him loads though any ideas how i can stop it? is it normal chi behaviour ? or am i raising a ravinmg lunatic? hes brilliant at all other times


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

excessive biting can lead to something like a really bad habit if they keep doing it. i still have a problem with my guy biting and hes 4 months old...i did however lessen the biting by using the water spray method and keep saying firmly NO! lol. but my poopiehead bf has a habit of playing rough...so hes been confusing poor dexter on how hard is okay to bite...


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for that ill try anything to curb this early


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> excessive biting can lead to something like a really bad habit if they keep doing it. i still have a problem with my guy biting and hes 4 months old...i did however lessen the biting by using the water spray method and keep saying firmly NO! lol. but my poopiehead bf has a habit of playing rough...so hes been confusing poor dexter on how hard is okay to bite...


OMG...I have the same problem...my bf is the same way....


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

what goes on right before he lunges at your face? are you on teh floor playign with him? bam used to play bite but i taught him kisses when he got too rough at which point hed lick instead of biting. dodge is still very young so he's very impressionable - i would firmly say NO when he tries to lunge and stop the playing so he knows play stops when he gets too rough. it has to be a firm and loud NO unlike any other voice you use with him otherwise they'll just think you're still playing. this worked really well with bam - when i use my NO voice he knows i mean business and he listens to me.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pidge and nana that is my hubby to a tee! they just cannot seem to help themselves!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Rough playing hubby here too! Bailey is confused, he bites hubby when playing, but he doesn't want to stop when its mom's snuggle time!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Teething!! Sometimes just like a baby they have aggravated teething spurts!...Buy a little cold bite bone. Its a little cloth shaped bone that you soak in water and stick in fridge or freezer and they love to chew on that which might help distract from chewing or biting on you When he starts the lunging thing distract him with the cloth bone and then give him the bone to focus on and then ignore him and walk away.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol dazymae ive seen those i also have the petstage one thats a better shape to throw around. i dont think it's a really good idea though to use during the winter o.o;

our bf/hubbies need a beating!!! LOL a playful one of course :albino: sometimes i cant even catch dexter when hes in his play mode after he bites me or lunges at my face. when i cry out like a sad puppy he stops all of a sudden and looks at me...das when i turn my head the other way and make no eye contact...seems to work that point...but after that he bites again and sometimes puts his whole mouth over my hand..ouch! but atleast he gives me licks after? haha >.<


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

at 11 weeks old, he's just a puppy and puppies need to learn good play behavior. I have had really good luck in yipping like one of their siblings would do when they bite. The sound is hard wired into their brains to clue them to stop. And of course teething is going to start in the next few weeks, but it really sounds like he's in play mode not teething. Good luck.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

His teething right now. This is normal. We all went thro it. 
But you need to let him know thats not good behavior. Like someone else here said it is like a habit. 

What you need to do when he does it. Stop playing with him say no and move a way. Don't even look at him. He well since that you are not happy with him and he wont like that. 
if he still does it give him something to Chow on after he bites. Just put it in his moth even if he does not want it. That shows him that. If he wants to bit than this is what to bit/chow on. 

Good luck.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> excessive biting can lead to something like a really bad habit if they keep doing it. i still have a problem with my guy biting and hes 4 months old...i did however lessen the biting by using the water spray method and keep saying firmly NO! lol. but my poopiehead bf has a habit of playing rough...so hes been confusing poor dexter on how hard is okay to bite...


^^^ I'm in the SAME exact boat...what poo heads:foxes15:!!lol


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys im going to try it all lol


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I yelp in a really high pitched voice when Ollie tries to bite and it seems to be working - he's doing it less and less xx

(I do sound like a mad woman though!)


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

When Saint bites, I tell him "NO" and then stick his chew toy, cloth bone, or whatever he's playing with at the time, in his mouth. He doesn't understand, but patience and repetition should make things work out!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

When Georgia was a pup she did the same. However, she did grow out of it after I became swiss cheese!! Good Luck!


----------



## lovmychi's (Dec 21, 2008)

biting must be stopped put him away from you at 6pm when he starts he will soon learn that biting is bad good luck


----------

